# URGENTLY Need Drivers for Mercury PI945GCM mother board



## ramankris (Mar 27, 2009)

*Hi

my computer is effected by Virus so i formated completly but i am not able 

to find the Drivers for my system . I am using mercury mother board labled on 

on it " MERCURY PI945GCM V:1"*



please help me out with this give me the Link to download the Drivers (Audio, VGA, PCi, LAN BUS etc.,)


thank 

RK


----------



## tecknomage (Jan 24, 2008)

Google hits for MERCURY PI945GCM :wink:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looking now


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://computerfractals.com/tag/mercury-intel-chipset-pi945gcm-driver/


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I must admit before I let the lack of drivers like that torment me ................ that board would be bouncing across the driveway .................


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://www.mercury-pc.com/product-detail.php?link=p-mainboards&subtitle=Mainboard&productid=751#





at the bottom of the page ............click "driver download"


----------

